# The Grey Knights omnibus - opinions



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

It's up on the BL site, the eBook version at least (which is more expensive than the paper one).

Is it worth it? I've not read any of the books in it. And I recently finished the The Night Lords omnibus. So my bar is set pretty high at the moment.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not the best books in the world, but I enjoyed reading them back when they came out.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

They are hit or miss, but having just read the NightLords I would pass till the bar is much lower.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you have nothing else to read they'll pass the time. Don't put anything else off to read them though.


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

I found them entertaining. Not as entertaining as the Night Lords Trilogy but still fun.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope the Omnibus is good as I am taking it with me on holiday to veg in front of the pool!!! :read:


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I enjoyed the book very much. My first journey into the grey knights.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The first 2 books was pretty enjoyable, the third one not so. Due to the author forgetting how a certain 'ornament' is supposed to work, that so much is tied on in the plot.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

theurge33 said:


> I enjoyed the book very much. My first journey into the grey knights.


Same here. Counter does great work with demons. Very inventive. I really like the Inquisitor in the first book. And, of course, the Grey Knights are awesome. The ways they resist, and all that, it's explained nicely.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed them and the third book was my favourite of the three...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> The first 2 books was pretty enjoyable, the third one not so. Due to the author forgetting how a certain 'ornament' is supposed to work, that so much is tied on in the plot.


How do you mean here?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> How do you mean here?





Alaric gets captured and have a collar of khorne put on him to null his psychic abilities. Yet a tzeentchian daemon easilly plays with his head with a false vision of the emperor and attempts to possess him, despite the fact that a collar of khorne renders the wearer completely imune to psychic effects.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Alaric gets captured and have a collar of khorne put on him to null his psychic abilities. Yet a tzeentchian daemon easilly plays with his head with a false vision of the emperor and attempts to possess him, despite the fact that a collar of khorne renders the wearer completely imune to psychic effects.


Seems like Chaos contradicting itself! But yeah I can see the problem there.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Only read _Hammer of Daemons_. That particular story was very different from most 40k stories I have read. It had a Spartacus tone to it, and it was quite good.


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

The first novel was the best, as it had a coherent storyline, a very clear sense of how it wanted to portray the Grey Knights, and had a very satisfying twist in the end.

The second was so-so and rather disjointed.

The third is going to be divisive, as it's something of an attempt to deconstruct the heroic image of the Grey Knights. I do feel it's very creative though.


----------

